# Foreigners: What do you think of America?



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

We here in America are told that most countries don't like us and people around the world don't like Americans. We are also told that foreigners think that we are obese uneducated people too. I don't think this is true. However, I have only been to Mexico Belize and Canada so I can't shape a good opinion on what people think of my countries.

All of my friends who have gone to France, Scotland, and England say that people generally like us, but not our government. I have always been curious about this topic so I would prefer honest answers.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I imagine all americans to be fat and unintelligent. They're like copies of Homer Simpson.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> I imagine all americans to be fat and unintelligent. They're like copies of Homer Simpson.


Why I take offen.... ooooh a donut.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/memes-*******-randal-the-only-alphabet-youll-ever-need.jpg









http://cdn.instapop.com/assets/memes/*******%20Randal/11/original.jpeg?1326784597


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

All other countries hate us because they're jealous of our freedoms. And the social acceptability of substituting motorized scooters for walking.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well you don't do yourselves a lot of favors though generally you have a pretty good reputation at least here. Only Americans I have ever met have been intelligent, friendly and good fun to be around.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

99% of the population.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Bit chubs and a bit lazy. 

I've noticed you guys get really pissed when I think you're canadian? I honestly can't tell the difference.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Most countries hate us because the American government doesn't know how to mind it's own business.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

you guys are alright.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> Bit chubs and a bit lazy.
> 
> I've noticed you guys get really pissed when I think you're canadian? I honestly can't tell the difference.


What how dare you mistaken us from canadians..how dare you??? :blank


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

America is a bit of a joke in other countries. I mean, maybe in the third world they might look up to America a bit (not as much since the US economy has tanked). But in all the other wealthy countries it's like what are they thinking? The Europeans are the ones that will be the most in your face about politics and such. 

When I was abroad I'd generally say I was from California rather than the US. I like my state but not the US. Luckily I'm not a an overweight, conservative, gun-loving Republican but if you were.....hehehehehe the Europeans would be looking at you like a zoo animal. 

no national health care system
everyone is obese
food is huge
everything is huge
bombing other countries to get cheap oil
guns are legal >>> high rates of crime (aren't German tourists always being bumped off in Florida)

teenage pregnancies galore
huge percentage of the population is in prison


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Considering how many threads with 'USA' or 'Americans' in the title that the OP has posted/posted in the last couple of days I'd say that like many Americans he needs to work out that 'Foreigners' exist. Quite a lot of them 


In fact the world may not actually revolve around what happens in the US. Insane as that may sound.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Stumbled across this the other day, relevant.



> According to the Pew Global Attitudes Project, seventy-nine percent of Americans in 2011 had a favorable view of Americans. That makes the United States rank third out of twenty-three countries ranked in that category. Japan ranks first, with eight-five percent of Japanese having a favorable view of the United States.
> In 2010, the United States ranked second (Kenya was first), with 86% of Americans having a favorable view of the United States.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

The ones who travel to other countries (not just to resorts) are usually intelligent. The rest - I don't meet them much, but when I visit the main things I notice on the East coast are 1) Americans are more into celebrating holidays like Christmas, Halloween, Thanksgiving. They make a big fuss and put decorations everywhere. In my country we're much more low key and can hardly be bothered with it. 2) Americans seem more into materialism and consumerism, they like to give each other big and expensive gifts for Christmas and birthdays and they love buying the latest gadgets and technology. 3) They have a serious sweet tooth compared to Europe and Australia. All their food is sweeter - bread, peanut butter, ice-cream, everything.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I dislike the American government.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

wrongnumber said:


> 3) They have a serious sweet tooth compared to Europe and Australia. All their food is sweeter - bread, peanut butter, ice-cream, everything.


My supervisor is from Iran and he says the same thing. He makes his own yogurt because the yogurt you buy in the stores is way too sweet.


----------



## indigo999 (Jun 7, 2009)

Most Americans seem OK. A lot of Republicans appear a bit nuts though.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Most americans Ive met are pretty cool its just they get a bad rep from all those *******/bible basher stereotypes that we see in the media all the time here.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> America is a bit of a joke in other countries. I mean, maybe in the third world they might look up to America a bit (not as much since the US economy has tanked). But in all the other wealthy countries it's like what are they thinking? The Europeans are the ones that will be the most in your face about politics and such.


Just saying, not liek europe is in a better state than the U.S. lol.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Overexcited,overweight religious nutters.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I think it's the best country on earth


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i love the northern states and it would be the place i wanna live my life if it werent for social security and health care...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm not much interested in people's nationality. Culture maybe, which varies between subgroups. The people around me group those in the US uniformly and make them the butt of jokes. There's not a week that goes by I don't hear them joking about the country.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I find a lot of arrogant/stupid Americans on Youtube but I'd never assume that they're all like that. If I had money I'd live there.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i think many americans have a big heart and are empathetic and understanding and inteligent.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Monotony said:


>


:spit:clap


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Ridiculously optimistic ("only in America!" attitude), even depressed Americans sound relatively upbeat to my British ears lol. :um

Most people who say they dislike America over here in Europe, usually mean your government rather than the actual people. It's hard though sometimes not to look at you guys as kinda backwards; guns, overly religious, zero health care, expensive higher ed, uber high crime rates, huge wealth disparity etc. A lot of you guys 'fear' socialism too, despite not really knowing what is it which also gives off this impression.


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

I once had an american lady ask me if we had banks in Australia i said yes we do and i ride my kangaroo to get there.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Aussiery said:


> I once had an american lady ask me if we had banks in Australia i said yes we do and i ride my kangaroo to get there.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> I dislike the American government.


Me too. The tragedy in the Balkans is partially our fault. I love banja Luka by the way.as for most Americans, I doubt even 5% of us are aware the Balkans exist.

We proclaim freedom but we are the least free of the developed nations. We kill millions throughout the workd to support evil "defense contractors" we are a much more authoritarian country than we like to admit. We need to stop ****ing with other countries.

Peace and I hope my stupid country doesn't start a war with Iran and cause ww3.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

mesmerize said:


> i think many americans have a big heart and are empathetic and understanding and inteligent.


cool


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


 LOL


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I have nothing against American people (except the nutcases), it's the government I don't like. 
American politicians and some of the US right wingers are completely batsh*t insane. I can't even begin to describe how stupid they all look from an outsider's perspective. 
One thing that is annoying is the patriotism of Americans, that pisses me off. In Australia, the level of patriotism shown by your average American (respect for their flag, belief in its values) is almost completely alien. Though history has something to do with it, the US was effectively founded by people who wanted to escape the corruption of Europe, whereas Australia was founded by people who were too corrupt for Europe. In Australia there is almost no reverence for Australia's past (excluding obviously the Anzacs and so on), whereas in the US (at least from what I can tell) things like the 'founding fathers' and America's history are taken as serious matters almost completely. 

Also, Americans piss virtually everyone off when they say they won World War 2, or that they saved other nations. Which is ridiculous, I don't remember the US being at Stalingrad, Shanghai, Kokoda, the Battle of Britain or various other major battles, I mean Nazi Germany was effectively taken down by the USSR (who lost more than 20 million fighting the Nazi's), the enigma code was cracked by a UK scientist, Japan never would have been defeated if China hadn't been fighting a war with them since 1937 (in which there were more than 20 million casualties), D-Day would have failed if it wasn't for British forces and the French resistance (America could never have taken France solely on its own). 
****, I ranted a lot there, but a lot of Americans seem to have deluded themselves into thinking they did absolutely everything in World War 2


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

For all of you people saying you dislike the American government, I think many Americans feel the same way as you do. Our government can't get anything done due to disagreement, then we try to be the worlds police which we shouldn't do.

Also, for American patriotism, we are very patriotic due to our history of being suppressed by the British government and volunteers fighting for independce. And we did really help win WWII. But anyways, we just love our country and are very thankful for are soldiers that protect us.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

They think we are stupid for referring to them as foreigners.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> They think we are stupid for referring to them as foreigners.


Lol. I didn't know what to call them.


----------



## CalBear (Oct 24, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> They think we are stupid for referring to them as foreigners.


What are you saying? That they're natives of the US?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, most Americans hate the American government too. It's not effective at all.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

CalBear said:


> What are you saying? That they're natives of the US?


Idk, i can't think with your abs all in my face like that :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The thing about America it is not united, it may be called the United States of America but a country so huge with so many different cultures and points of view is bound to have separatists elements, and America sure has it's fare share of crazies who importantly and worryingly carry guns.


----------



## CalBear (Oct 24, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> The thing about America it is not united, it may be called the United States of America but a country so huge with so many different cultures and points of view is bound to have separatists elements, and America sure has it's fare share of crazies who importantly and worryingly carry guns.


You're right. We should strip guns from all law abiding citizens, and leave the guns only to criminals....as criminals by definition will always have guns.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

CalBear said:


> You're right. We should strip guns from all law abiding citizens, and leave the guns only to criminals....as criminals by definition will always have guns.


It is that attitude that gives America it's bad reputation.


----------



## CalBear (Oct 24, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> It is that attitude that gives America it's bad reputation.


Why don't you address the argument?

You would have nodded your head in agreement as Hitler confiscated the guns from the Jews, huh?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

CalBear
Why don't you address the argument?

You would have nodded your head in agreement as Hitler confiscated the guns from the Jews, huh?

*The only people who should have guns is the Army, Police and licensed hunters. Not everyday paranoid people carrying weapons to make themselves feel powerful.*


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I think the idea of the American Dream is very alluring at first, and there great examples of entrepreneurs in the US that have proven this but the competition and emphasis on individuals tend to draw people further apart than in countries that lean a little more left wing on the political spectrum. I like to view government as something positive that can help people when they're struggling rather than doing little for its citizens. However because of this system, people are allowed more room to innovate and be creative so it's difficult to pinpoint what I really think.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think guns should be banned too. Of course, it would take forever to get rid of all them since so many are already in circulation and because the US is not an island country. But I'd imagine the price of guns on the black market would go up exponentially, keeping guns away from the small time criminals and spur of the moment shooters at least.


----------



## CalBear (Oct 24, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> The only people who should have guns is the Army, Police and licensed hunters. Not everyday paranoid people carrying weapons to make themselves feel powerful.


Again, so you want a society where the law abiding citizens are stripped of their guns, yet criminals remain armed?

You've been assiduously indoctrinated by the educational-media establishment to the point that you can't even form an argument.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

CalBear said:


> Again, so you want a society where the law abiding citizens are stripped of their guns, yet criminals remain armed?
> 
> You've been assiduously indoctrinated by the educational-media establishment to the point that you can't even form an argument.


You have your point of view, and I have mine. The fact is your gun laws are the reasons you have multiple homicides on a daily basis, and the largest prison population of any country in the world, those facts speak for themselves.


----------



## CalBear (Oct 24, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> You have your point of view, and I have mine. The fact is your gun laws are the reasons you have multiple homicides on a daily basis, and the largest prison population of any country in the world, those facts speak for themselves.


Your lack of education is so ostentatious that I feel a tinge of embarrassment for you.

If you study crime rates namothetically and study the relevant empirical data on the matter, you'll realize, these mass homicides you speak of happen in places where gun laws are so onerous and draconian. This is because criminals become emboldened when they know that the home invasion or other various and sundry crime they are about to commit, say in California (strict gun control), will likely NOT be armed. This is why home invasions and related murders are LOW in Texas--criminals are afraid the family they are about to invade have a good chance of being able to shoot back.


----------



## CalBear (Oct 24, 2012)

Famous said:


> No, the poster sez the only people who should have guns are the armed forces/police licensed hunters, the poster did not say crims should have guns


He absolutely did say criminals should have guns. That is the corollary of his statement.

If one says that the only people that should have guns are armed forces/police, licensed hunters, then he IS in fact saying criminals should have guns, since criminals by definition will always have guns.

Please learn conditional reasoning with an emphasis on sufficient and necessary conditions.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

CalBear said:


> Your lack of education is so ostentatious that I feel a tinge of embarrassment for you.
> 
> If you study crime rates namothetically and study the relevant empirical data on the matter, you'll realize, these mass homicides you speak of happen in places where gun laws are so onerous and draconian. This is because criminals become emboldened when they know that the home invasion or other various and sundry crime they are about to commit, say in California (strict gun control), will likely NOT be armed. This is why home invasions and related murders are LOW in Texas--criminals are afraid the family they are about to invade have a good chance of being able to shoot back.


You certainly are full of yourself perhaps you should get yourself a job with the gun toting Republican Government you would fit in very well I'm sure.


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Americans are simply unaware of the fact that the rest of the world is laughing at them.


----------



## CalBear (Oct 24, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> You certainly are full of yourself perhaps you should get yourself a job with the gun toting Republican Government you would fit in very well I'm sure.


There you go again with your ad hominem attacks; it's quite clear to everyone that you lack a cogent argument. Your straw man response is logically flawed, once again.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I always try not to think in stereotypes, but I do find myself thinking of Americans in stereotypes more often than I'd like to admit. These stereotypes are that the American people are a self-professed, overly patriotic, slightly backwards, obese and rectilineal-thinking lot that shoot eachother with guns every minute and don't have even the slightest form of interest in the outside world. Of course, I know this few is absolutely nonsensical and there are also a lot of Americans who are slim, relativist, and progressive, but for some reason I don't see them represented in the part of America that gets represented to us by the media. So I constantly have to correct myself in order to not lapse into some kind of European superiority feeling that I know is utterly ridiculous and possibly even dangerous. 
However, I think it is a fact Americans are, per saldo, more patriotic and conservative than Europeans. The trick is not to think _all_ Americans are that way. I'm going to visit America next summer so maybe that can influence my few of Americans in a positive way.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Ah... I thought America was full with handsome guys and Barbie-like girls prancing around in bikini on the East Coast... but then the 'fat Americans' meme appeared.

Americans seem like meat-eaters and their teenagers grow up much faster than us Asians.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

CalBear said:


> There you go again with your ad hominem attacks; it's quite clear to everyone that you lack a cogent argument. Your straw man response is logically flawed, once again.


Please forgive me when I meddle into your discussion, but I find it a bit hypocrite to accuse someone of using fallacies when you're obviously using the same fallacies yourself. First, accusing someone of having a lack of education is a downright ad hominem. Secondly, you allocate bigblue a fictional thesis by claiming he's in favour of a state in which only criminals have arms. What he was saying was, clearly, that he is in favour of a state in which only the police is allowed to bear arms, and the rest of the population, including crinimals, is made impossible to get one. Thirdly, you support your viewpoint with insufficient data. When you speak of homicide rates being higher in places where gun control is stricter, that's obviously a lie. When you look at the bare facts you see the US in 2010 had 4.8 homicides per 100.000 inhabitants whereas the UK had 1.23, France had 1.09, Italy had 0.87 and Germany only 0.82. These are all countries that are comparable in wealth and social circumstances, thus by looking at the facts, you cannot deny the homicide rates in the US is higher than that in comparable countries where gun ownership is generally prohibited. Thus maybe it is _your_ turn to come up with some more convincing and rational arguments instead of avoiding the matter by means of non-argumentation.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I could write an essay about this but all I am going to say is:

Please understand we need healthy and organic nature to feed people. Don't mess everything up. Thank you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Please forgive me when I meddle into your discussion, but I find it a bit hypocrite to accuse someone of using fallacies when you're obviously using the same fallacies yourself. First, accusing someone of having a lack of education is a downright ad hominem. Secondly, you allocate bigblue a fictional thesis by claiming he's in favour of a state in which only criminals have arms. What he was saying was, clearly, that he is in favour of a state in which only the police is allowed to bear arms, and the rest of the population, including crinimals, is made impossible to get one. Thirdly, you support your viewpoint with insufficient data. When you speak of homicide rates being higher in places where gun control is stricter, that's obviously a lie. When you look at the bare facts you see the US in 2010 had 4.8 homicides per 100.000 inhabitants whereas the UK had 1.23, France had 1.09, Italy had 0.87 and Germany only 0.82. These are all countries that are comparable in wealth and social circumstances, thus by looking at the facts, you cannot deny the homicide rates in the US is higher than that in comparable countries where gun ownership is generally prohibited. Thus maybe it is _your_ turn to come up with some more convincing and rational arguments instead of avoiding the matter by means of non-argumentation.


Very well said, I think he is to arrogant and self conceited to reply to your comments, that and the fact that he talks out of his arse.


----------



## CalBear (Oct 24, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Please forgive me when I meddle into your discussion, but I find it a bit hypocrite to accuse someone of using fallacies when you're obviously using the same fallacies yourself. First, accusing someone of having a lack of education is a downright ad hominem.


The only difference is that I ALSO address the argument.



Daniel C said:


> Secondly, you allocate bigblue a fictional thesis by claiming he's in favour of a state in which only criminals have arms. What he was saying was, clearly, that he is in favour of a state in which only the police is allowed to bear arms, and the rest of the population, including crinimals, is made impossible to get one.


Again, criminals by definition always will have guns. That is an implicit premise that must be taken into account, since criminals do not obey laws. Therefore, by abrogating gun laws that make guns illegal for ordinary citizens, and legal only for the aforementioned few exempted, you are logically committed to countenancing the notion that criminals should have guns in the absence of an armed citizenry.



Daniel C said:


> Thirdly, you support your viewpoint with insufficient data. When you speak of homicide rates being higher in places where gun control is stricter, that's obviously a lie. When you look at the bare facts you see the US in 2010 had 4.8 homicides per 100.000 inhabitants whereas the UK had 1.23, France had 1.09, Italy had 0.87 and Germany only 0.82. These are all countries that are comparable in wealth and social circumstances, thus by looking at the facts, you cannot deny the homicide rates in the US is higher than that in comparable countries where gun ownership is generally prohibited. Thus maybe it is _your_ turn to come up with some more convincing and rational arguments instead of avoiding the matter by means of non-argumentation.


Do you know why you are attempting to contest my argument by supplying data from other countries? It's because the data from this country supports my argument.

I never once mentioned other countries, only states. Your myopic attempt is ultimately specious, when your attempt to incorporate international data inside the parameters of a national argument--especially when the national data is available and supports my argument.

Check mate.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

CalBear said:


> Again, criminals by definition always will have guns. That is an implicit premise that must be taken into account, since criminals do not obey laws. Therefore, by abrogating gun laws that make guns illegal for ordinary citizens, and legal only for the aforementioned few exempted, you are logically committed to countenancing the notion that criminals should have guns in the absence of an armed citizenry.


So your definition of a criminal is 'someone who has a gun'? Now that's interesting. In my book, a criminal is someone who doesn't abide the law in any way. The prohibition of guns would make it much more difficult for criminals to obtain one, and thus contribute to public safety. Again, I think I only have to the homicide rates I mentioned before. Anyone who commits a murder is obviously a criminal, and apparently in Europe, where guns are prohibited, there is much less criminal activity than in the US. So your claim that gun control would stimulate criminal activity is obviously contradictory to the evidence.



> Do you know why you are attempting to contest my argument by supplying data from other countries? It's because the data from this country supports my argument.
> 
> I never once mentioned other countries, only states. Your myopic attempt is ultimately specious, when your attempt to incorporate international data inside the parameters of a national argument--especially when the national data is available and supports my argument.


The problem is you haven't mentioned any numerical data yet, only made vague claims that homicides may also happen in states where gun control is relatively strict. So I'm still awaiting any convincing statistical evidence from your side that can provide a genuine support for your thesis. In the meantime, could you please explain why you think international data are irrelevant? When you take two countries that are comparable in virtually all social circumstances, and you see the homicide rate in one of them is four or five times as high as in the other, doesn't that give a strong indication of the results of gun law? In other words, I agree that this is a national issue for the US, but that doesn't mean international data can't play a role in the argumentation. Instead, _because_ it is a national US issue, it would be deceptive to use data from the US only, and international data can provide a broader perspective. But again, if you manage to come up with some convincing intra-US data I'm happy to take a look at them.

Now, I've given you all the chance to come up with some proper, conclusive arguments. I'm sure you won't disappoint me.

Edit: I'm sorry if those last words came over a bit condescending. I read them back and realised they're not helping further the discussion. I'd like to have a proper discussion without any impeachments.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Most of the Americans I have met have been really friendly. However, it kind of irritates me when I keep hearing how they are "the greatest country in the world". Arrogance isn't cool.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't think so  I don't adore your country really much but I never hate you even though you left here a lot a lot of sorrow after the war  There are some crazy America lovers here, who always say that America is the best, then complaint on my country all days. I hate them for sure =]]
In my opinion, I love America because most of my American friends are really high and handsome =))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Why does every topic that is discussing the intelligence of Americans suddenly turn into a gun control debate?


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Brit...the feeling over here is that our government seems to do whatever your government tells them to, whether that's getting involved in a war or sending UK citizens over to the US to stand trial for crimes.

We also do think you're obese, lazy (as you spend all your time driving), overly-religious, extremely patriotic. That's just the stereotype though...and every country has them. 

Has to be said though, Americans were some of the nicest people Iv met. Particularly waitors or people like that...I know its probably just an act but still...at least they try. Only parts Iv been to mind are Washington, Oregon and California so, I dunno bot the rest of the country...


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't like the assumed Americocentrism of internet forums, or being called a foreigner when I am not abroad.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

It would be silly to judge the people that I don't know, but the main impression I get from the "visible sources" - being over the top about a lot of things.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Land of the blind home of the slave, just like all countries


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CalBear said:


> He absolutely did say criminals should have guns. That is the corollary of his statement.
> 
> If one says that the only people that should have guns are armed forces/police, licensed hunters, then he IS in fact saying criminals should have guns, since criminals by definition will always have guns.
> 
> Please learn conditional reasoning with an emphasis on sufficient and necessary conditions.


You are right. Criminals will always have guns. Law abiding citizens should be able to have guns to protect themselves.

Also, to the guy who said America has more homicides due to guns, you have to take into fact that we border Mexico and we have a serious gang problem in cities like Los Angeles.

Mexico has a 12.69 per 100,000 in gun deaths. And Mexico has similer gun laws to The United Kingdom and Austrailia? What does that tell you? That laws don't stop criminals from using guns.

A possible reason why The American and Mexico rates are mainly so high probably due to gang violence. Austrailia and Europe don't have gangs like we do in North America.

Finally, I am glad that guns are legal in America. I feel much safer knowing that I have a shotgun incase someone tries to break in and hurt me. 
Oh yeah, not that this matters, but I am a liberal and I support the right to bear arms.


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_public_debt


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

In some ways I think my life could have actually been better being born American...possibly. I admire the secularist constitution they have, and rumour has it that they have a much better support system for autistic children, although I can't be too sure about that. Regardless of where I was born, though, I don't think it would have made a difference as long as I had the same parents.
If I were to be reborn in the US, I'd definitely choose to live either somewhere in the northeast or west coast (preferably San Francisco). I'm sure I would have been much worse off being born anywhere in between.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

deff not a fan but hate? no..


----------



## The Drummer (Jul 7, 2011)

FRWL said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_public_debt


No one is going to listen to you if you get your facts from Wikipedia.


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

Paradox Frog said:


> I have nothing against American people (except the nutcases), it's the government I don't like.
> American politicians and some of the US right wingers are completely batsh*t insane. I can't even begin to describe how stupid they all look from an outsider's perspective.
> One thing that is annoying is the patriotism of Americans, that pisses me off. In Australia, the level of patriotism shown by your average American (respect for their flag, belief in its values) is almost completely alien. Though history has something to do with it, the US was effectively founded by people who wanted to escape the corruption of Europe, whereas Australia was founded by people who were too corrupt for Europe. In Australia there is almost no reverence for Australia's past (excluding obviously the Anzacs and so on), whereas in the US (at least from what I can tell) things like the 'founding fathers' and America's history are taken as serious matters almost completely.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I am not American but I live there for quite a few years now, and every American I meet thinks the way you described about the WW2, like they were the ones who fought and did the most work, those who suffered the most. Like seriously? And another thing, most of Americans always mention how great America is and that it's the best country in the whole universe. Ha. Also I should mention that while living here I met some nice and friendly at least somewhat intelligent people, the percentage of those who are ignorant, arrogant, America-only focused and narrow minded outweighs by far.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Olesya said:


> Exactly. I am not American but I live there for quite a few years now, and every American I meet thinks the way you described about the WW2, like they were the ones who fought and did the most work, those who suffered the most. Like seriously? And another thing, most of Americans always mention how great America is and that it's the best country in the whole universe. Ha. Also I should mention that while living here I met some nice and friendly at least somewhat intelligent people, the percentage of those who are ignorant, arrogant, America-only focused and narrow minded outweighs by far.


Every country has people who are ethnocentric. Americans think that we live in the greatest country in the world. I think that way, but its not because I hate other country's, it's basically just a way to say we love America. People do this in Mexico, Europe, and many other places. We aren't using the word great as demeaning to other countries, we are using it to say that we love our country so much. People do this in other countries too. Everybody has ethnocentrism. Look at the World Cup, people do it there too.

With WWII, we won WWII as in we were on the winning side. We know that Britan, Russia, Canada and Austrailia and the allies won it too.

I mean, the Allies( except for possibly the USSR) were losing really bad before we entered. Hell, we were giving the British free ships and weapons and the Germans were still bombing london and taking over Europe. 
Now I admit that other countries helped us, but we did contribute a big part in winning the war. Although, me and many other Americans do think it was a mistake to drop atomic bombs on Japan. But I'm American, so I'm biased.

We are like most people in the world, some are nice, some aren't. I love history and other countries. I would really like to travel the world some day if I become rich just to learn about different peoples.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Fat, retarded ******** who jizz their pants whenever they hear the word God. Yeah.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Octal said:


> Fat, retarded ******** who jizz their pants whenever they hear the word God. Yeah.


And all Austrailians are like this guy. It simply isn't true.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> And all Austrailians are like this guy. It simply isn't true.


We are, I had a crocodile sandwich for lunch. Yummy.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

It breaks my heart to know people look at America in such a negative light. I've always suspected, but to hear everyone talk about it pretty much confirms it. America has it's faults, that's for sure, but it's also a really, really, really, young country in the scheme of things. I just hope everyone realizes that the majority of Americans are nothing like the trash they put on tv for ratings.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

By far the most retarded, non-disabled human being I've had the misfortune of encountering in my entire life was born and bred in my city...I don't think you could even find someone equally retarded who was American even if you tried.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

trisquel said:


> By far the most retarded, non-disabled human being I've had the misfortune of encountering in my entire life was born and bred in my city...I don't think you could even find someone equally retarded who was American even if you tried.


I wouldn't be so sure about that, there are a lot of morons in America.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that, there are a lot of morons in America.


No, seriously. You don't know this guy. He's a prime example of everything that was wrong with the area I grew up in.


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

There is a video on YouTube " _newsroom america is not the greatest country in the world_ "
I think it fits to this thread.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Ok, then what's the greatest country?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

trisquel said:


> Ok, then what's the greatest country?


There is no greatest country, only countries that suck less than America


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I've never actually met American's in real life before but they seem to be a pretty fascinating bunch of characters! Wouldn't mind going to the US sometime in the future either... huzzah~


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

A lot of them are poorly dressed, lazy, with horrible, horrible manners and lots of self entitlement. I experience this every day since I've been living in the US for over 10 years.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

lyric said:


> Most countries hate us because the American government doesn't know how to mind it's own business.


As a Canadian, I have to agree. I have a strong dislike of the American government, but the people seem cool, I guess. Admittedly, ours isn't much better.

I still would rather visit Europe, though, being of Italian descent and all.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

kiirby said:


> I don't like the assumed Americocentrism of internet forums, or being called a foreigner when I am not abroad.


I doubt anyone would object to a thread titled, Foreigners: What do you think of England?


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Hadron said:


> All of the americans i know seem polite compared to the people here...although very stuck-up, vain and over-excited. Then again, i only know young american jews which i doubt are representative of the american population.


Young jewish people are some of the worst for exhibiting those traits.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

WintersTale said:


> Why does every topic that is discussing the intelligence of Americans suddenly turn into a gun control debate?


Because it is "dumb" for a society to embrace lethal weapons as we have, however, intelligence has little to do with the reasons we have gun culture.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Well, I haven't met everyone in the United States to be in a position to judge. I haven't met everyone in other countries either, so I can't judge there yet.

But give me time to meet everyone on the planet personally, and then I will give you my honest opinion of each one without any heresay or mumbo jumbo. 

Ok. 

1. John Q. Doe. Called. He wasn't home. Left a message.
2. John R. Doe. Sent him an email. He hasn't returned it yet.
3. John P. Doe. Mailed him a postcard. Haven't gotten the mail today.

This may take awhile. 

I'll get back to you in about a millennium on the ruling.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

FRWL said:


> There is a video on YouTube " _newsroom america is not the greatest country in the world_ "
> I think it fits to this thread.


I was just thinking about that. True on all accounts. There seems to be a mass delusion that we are still back in the 70's and 80's when America could have been argued to be the greatest country at the time. Times and circumstances have changed; America has fallen behind and WE NEED TO ACKNOWLEDGE THAT.

Stop parroting "We are the greatest nation on earth" for crying out loud!

_(Ask an Iranian where they're from and they'll tell you they're from Persia.wtf!)

_I think the same thing is happening to us Americans: We are living on the bygone times of glory. That America, the one we refer to as the greatest nation on earth is gone.

My impression: An old boxer trapped in a delusional self image of the yesteryears.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i used to be crazy about the states....and i still am....but it went down since the 80's.......


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just to be friendly,i shall hold my thoughts.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Both the very best and the very worst of mankind are present in America. Which...in a way does make it the centerpiece of the Earth. Europe, for the most part, has become a cesspool of elitists and snobs. Very well paid and well fed snobs, but snobs nonetheless.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Forget about WARS! (thi is y I hate u,, Sorry) 

when I was younger I thought: 

1-you pay low Taxes (like %5) and get Free Higher Education and Health Care!! The best of the best in the world!

2-You're a RICH nation,, Rich to the point that don't know what to do with money, so u waste ur time and $$ sending men to Space!

3-No Poors, you all r living a Luxary life!!

4-No Homeless 

5-Full of Love! (what a lie!)

6-u r not racists!

ops, and thought u all go to College!! didn't know it costs $$$$

==========

Today,, I think u all r brainwashed!

Some r Happy, and a lot r not!

its seems u all know NOTHING about the rest of the world

life (for some) is too hard, that u can c a woman in her 70's still working!!

There is no time for love,, it's all about $$$$ (the whole world is like that, but Americans look worst)

u r not a modern open-minded society as we imagine!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

STill, I hope one day I visit that country...to c tiny towns  (I"m a big city kid and I hate BIG cities!)

When I was a kid I always wanted to visit Orlando (before 11Sep traveling to Orlando during summer was very common, LOW PRICES! + non-stop flights!)


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

I've never been to America, though I would like to some time. America has been associated (through the media) with wealth, obesity, wars, lovely beaches, massive buildings, a number of model-like people, and being multicultural. But then again, other countries have been associated with these things. I think what makes me want to visit America is that it bears enormous places, lovely beaches, picturesque scenery with various touristic sites of leisure, entertainment.


----------



## Ultrabeast (Nov 5, 2012)

missamanda said:


> It breaks my heart to know people look at America in such a negative light. I've always suspected, but to hear everyone talk about it pretty much confirms it. America has it's faults, that's for sure, but it's also a really, really, really, young country in the scheme of things. I just hope everyone realizes that the majority of Americans are nothing like the trash they put on tv for ratings.


Very true. The US is one of the few Federated Republics in history. The last one was the Weimar Republic in Germany which was only around from 1919-1933. It is ridiculous to think that a central government can have control over so many different states. This is why federated republics have not been successful long term in the past, and why many people like Americans but dislike our government.

It is basically impossible for one single government to combine the ideas of every single state, so some state's ideas are given more strength than others. 
This is based on tradition, political and monetary influence, and economics.

The main reason the Weimar Republic failed was due to the post-WW1 hyperinflation caused by the Treaty of Versaille Reparations agreed upon after the war by the winning countries. The German economy couldn't handle rebuilding after the war combined with the enormous reparations, so German Marks became pretty much useless. This caused massive political turmoil in the Weimar Republic which eventually led to the rise of the Nazi Party.

It is theoretically possible that the same thing could happen to the US in a great economic collapse. That is why so much effort has been put into keeping inflation in check since we saw what happened to our German friends.

I've been an American my whole life, and have known some truly good amazing people, and some truly horrible *******s. I have been both dependant on how my life is going. We are the largest consumer of drugs in the world, which is the main reason why there are so many crimes.

People can not commit crimes sober unless they are psychopaths, and psychopaths are a very small percentage of the population.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Usa have a good army,disciplined police force,but very,very,very strange teenagers.

Pretty much like my country,except for the first two things.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I haven't met enough Americans to judge, but I love the country because of what it has offered the world.

One thing though: I am a little annoyed at the fact that on internet forums (including here) most people have to put there country as their location, whereas most Americans seem to think that if they put their state, or even town, everyone will know where they live...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> I haven't met enough Americans to judge, but I love the country because of what it has offered the world.
> 
> One thing though: I am a little annoyed at the fact that on internet forums (including here) most people have to put there country as their location, whereas most Americans seem to think that if they put their state, or even town, everyone will know where they live...


America is bigger than all of Europe. That's why we put our states as locations. Also, on mine, you notice that I list the city, state, and country because I know the state thing is kind of confusing. Especially since they are two washington's in America, D.C, and the state( I live in the state). But ya, it can confuse me too, like when someone from another state posts a small town I've never heard of.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> America is bigger than all of Europe. That's why we put our states as locations. Also, on mine, you notice that I list the city, state, and country because I know the state thing is kind of confusing. Especially since they are two washington's in America, D.C, and the state( I live in the state). But ya, it can confuse me too, like when someone from another state posts a small town I've never heard of.


You do realize that European nations are more important and well known than any individual state in America? 
If I put my location as NSW, would you know where I live? If I was Russian and put the Czernozeme as my location, would you be confused? 
America is bigger than Europe, but so is Russia for example, countries like Australia, China and Brazil are nearly as huge. But that doesn't make Delaware an equivalent to France. Nations like Germany, Poland, Finland,etc, will always be more well known and individually important than Alabama, Illinois and Colorado,etc.
The majority of people outside the US don't know all of your states, nor do they care, nor should they. Most Americans wouldn't be able to name Australia's capital (Canberra btw), let alone it's states, why should Australians (or anyone else outside the US) have to know every obscure state of America?


----------



## sammyandlucy (Oct 4, 2011)

Not all of us americans are overweight


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I know it is definitely not perfect and has a lot of problems, but I love America. I've been there 4 times in my life - to Hawaii, California, Arizona and Las Vegas and loved it. I know visiting as a tourist is different than living there, but still... if I had a job with decent pay and benefits (health insurance) I would love to live there, even for just a year or so. 

I think the key thing about America is, life is good as long as you're not poor. The middle class and richer would have a standard of living pretty much unrivalled in the world. Everything is so cheap, that you have plenty of disposable income to spend on your house, cars and everything else. Taxes are low by world standards, and again - as long as you have money - you can afford the best in everything.

I know most Americans like to complain and point out the bad things in their country, but really, when you truly look at things objectively, there is a reason why millions of people have moved there for decades and will continue to move there - because life in America is simply better than the vast majority of other countries in the world.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Paradox Frog said:


> You do realize that European nations are more important and well known than any individual state in America?
> If I put my location as NSW, would you know where I live? If I was Russian and put the Czernozeme as my location, would you be confused?
> America is bigger than Europe, but so is Russia for example, countries like Australia, China and Brazil are nearly as huge. But that doesn't make Delaware an equivalent to France. Nations like Germany, Poland, Finland,etc, will always be more well known and individually important than Alabama, Illinois and Colorado,etc.
> The majority of people outside the US don't know all of your states, nor do they care, nor should they. Most Americans wouldn't be able to name Australia's capital (Canberra btw), let alone it's states, why should Australians (or anyone else outside the US) have to know every obscure state of America?


I know it is confusing, I don't even know where every country is in Europe, I know that Poland is obviously not the same as North Dakota, I'm just pointing out that we are a big country, so for me to say USA, I could be anyware from in the middle of the Pacific Ocean( Hawaii) to New York City. I think that is the reason why we list our state. Also, i have noticed many Austrailians and Candians do the same thing, it gets confusing, but Europe can get confusing too, for example, I have no clue where the country Moldova is in Europe. I honestly did not know the capital of Austrailia, so you are right.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't get the hate that a lot of people have for America I have no real problems with it. Sure NFL and baseball are inferior versions to rugby league and cricket. Sure they still use the backwards imperial system and have a retarded 21 year old drinking age. But they ****ing do alcohol right over there cheap available everywhere ffs liquor aisles living the dream. I wouldn't mind going back there if I don't off myself and would have no problems living there.

Only sort of problem I have is online. Pretty much any sort of international forum it's assumed everyone is American and a lot of the posters are pretty arrogant about it. I'm not looking forward to the upcoming oh it's winter thread it's so cold why I will probably be at home with my shirt off, in front of my povo fan going **** it's so hot kill me now.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

missingno said:


> I don't get the hate that a lot of people have for America I have no real problems with it. Sure NFL and baseball are inferior versions to rugby league and cricket. Sure they still use the backwards imperial system and have a retarded 21 year old drinking age. But they ****ing do alcohol right over there cheap available everywhere ffs liquor aisles living the dream. I wouldn't mind going back there if I don't off myself and would have no problems living there.
> 
> Only sort of problem I have is online. Pretty much any sort of international forum it's assumed everyone is American and a lot of the posters are pretty arrogant about it. I'm not looking forward to the upcoming oh it's winter thread it's so cold why I will probably be at home with my shirt off, in front of my povo fan going **** it's so hot kill me now.


I believe 90% of the world's population does live in the Northern hemisphere. Christmas was really weird in Brazil. It was so hot, totally unchristmasy atmosphere. I thought it might be better to have Christmas in June instead.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How come some posters on this forum only list "Europe" on their profile? That's really imprecise.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I believe 90% of the world's population does live in the Northern hemisphere. Christmas was really weird in Brazil. It was so hot, totally unchristmasy atmosphere. I thought it might be better to have Christmas in June instead.


I just looked at a world map there sure is a whole lot of nothing down South. I assumed we had more of Asia but nope pretty much just Indonesia. Christmas is weird down here most of the shows on tv have snow for Christmas but for us it's normally a hot day. Would be nice to see some snow only seen it twice in my life when I went to the snowfields.


----------



## Ultrabeast (Nov 5, 2012)

missingno said:


> But they ****ing do alcohol right over there cheap available everywhere ffs liquor aisles living the dream. I wouldn't mind going back there if I don't off myself and would have no problems living there.
> 
> Only sort of problem I have is online. Pretty much any sort of international forum it's assumed everyone is American and a lot of the posters are pretty arrogant about it. I'm not looking forward to the upcoming oh it's winter thread it's so cold why I will probably be at home with my shirt off, in front of my povo fan going **** it's so hot kill me now.


Yeah, alcohol and stimulants are pretty cheap here. $2.00 and you get a 40 ounce with 15% alcohol which gets you wasted all day, or a big starbucks Frappucino to keep you tweaked all day. 

I agree about the arrogance, that Calbear guy is a stuck up idiot that uses big words to make himself appear intelligent and well educated, when he probably really isn't. People with advanced degrees don't generally feel the need to pretend to be smart on internet forums to impress strangers. Your ideas should be strong enough on their own, you shouldn't have to add pretend degrees to justify your ideas when logic and evidence can do it for you.

People say the US has a bad medical health care system, well that really depends on the state/city you live in. Don't believe what you see on the news and tv. I've had free medical care my whole life in my city, because of the free clinic. I live in a progressive educational city though. Across the border 5 miles in the neighboring state, the neighboring city there is no free medical care, and very repressive ideologically.

That's the great thing about the US though, it's so big and there are no travel restrictions you can pick a place you like that has the weather and health care/educational system you like and move any time you want. If you're a repressive republican mormon insane type, you can move to Utah with the rest of them. If you like pee pee you can move to San Francisco.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

missingno said:


> I just looked at a world map there sure is a whole lot of nothing down South. I assumed we had more of Asia but nope pretty much just Indonesia. Christmas is weird down here most of the shows on tv have snow for Christmas but for us it's normally a hot day. Would be nice to see some snow only seen it twice in my life when I went to the snowfields.


It doesn't snow in California either unless you go to the mountains but at least Christmas is at the coldest time of the year. I wonder if Australians do the same thing Brazilians do when they come visit the US: zillions of photos of them in snow or skiing. Snow is like super exotic for them.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

America is:
Land of Freedom.
Land of People Who Wastes Many Sources and Many Things Precious.
(So far, every single thing i encounter that needs electricity or power source that's imported from America, eats up 2-4 times power than what imported from other countries; other example is the way people treat food. Which makes me wants to facepalm)

To be fair, my country is:
Land of Diversity and Fertility.
Land of Corrupted Hypocritical Pirates.
('nough said or I'll be banned from both countries. lol)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

missingno said:


> I don't get the hate that a lot of people have for America I have no real problems with it. Sure NFL and baseball are inferior versions to rugby league and cricket. Sure they still use the backwards imperial system and have a retarded 21 year old drinking age. But they ****ing do alcohol right over there cheap available everywhere ffs liquor aisles living the dream. I wouldn't mind going back there if I don't off myself and would have no problems living there.
> 
> Only sort of problem I have is online. Pretty much any sort of international forum it's assumed everyone is American and a lot of the posters are pretty arrogant about it. I'm not looking forward to the upcoming oh it's winter thread it's so cold why I will probably be at home with my shirt off, in front of my povo fan going **** it's so hot kill me now.


I agree that the 21 year drinking age is stupid. I mean, 18 year olds here can serve in the millitary, get drafted by Uncle Sam if WW3 breaks out, vote for the President,*buy and own a gun*( in my state 18 years old are allowed to buy shotguns,rifles, and are allowed to own guns), be tried as an adult in court, but not drink, it dosen't make since to me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

An incredibly corrupt country, with more ignorant people than you can count on a calculator.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> America is bigger than all of Europe. That's why we put our states as locations. Also, on mine, you notice that I list the city, state, and country because I know the state thing is kind of confusing. Especially since they are two washington's in America, D.C, and the state( I live in the state). But ya, it can confuse me too, like when someone from another state posts a small town I've never heard of.


The population of the uk is over a sixth of the population of the us. The uk, france, germany and spain are larger than any american states.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> The population of the uk is over a sixth of the population of the us. The uk, france, germany and spain are larger than any american states.


I was talking about the USA having more land.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

It's a corporate entertainment loving war mongering empire with the illusion of democracy.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I was talking about the USA having more land.


Please tell me you can understand how flawed that statement is?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

It's just countries. I live at the Canada/U.S. border, and when I step across that imaginary line into the United States, I don't feel any different. Trees are still trees. Buildings are still buildings. People are still people. It's just the people in the states grew and live with a different set-up, that's all. They may have different accents, education, healthcare and such, but when I talk to them I don't feel any different. The set-up of Canada and the U.S. are so much a like anyways (although Canada's is similar to Britain's in some ways), it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't know their own history - deluded. ^ Yeah right like that ever happened

Except Zeppelin you know a lot 

but the rest...:no


----------



## m27 (Nov 14, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


> It's a corporate entertainment loving war mongering empire with the illusion of democracy.


HAHAHAHA, this couldn't be more true. 
That in mind, any given country is far from perfect.


----------

